# Um... Hello



## anonymouskaytie (May 6, 2014)

I was told to create a thread introducing myself... Um... I'm not particularly good at introducing myself...

I suppose my name is Kaytie; well, on here at least (you could also call me Aetalla or Talla or Autumn if you like). I'm an INFP, but I swear I don't dream of cute fluffy rainbows all the time (psst Talla, rainbows are light spectrums, they have no texture). I grew up among a family of Thinkers, so I'm inclined to use my brain and constantly try to convince people I don't fit the touchy-feely girly stereotype of most people with deep emotions. 

I love BBC Sherlock to death (but I won't go too far into that unless asked because of the whole everyone-hates-trying-to-type-him-because-it's-been-done-way-too-much thing), as well as Doctor Who, Stargate and House.

*Cafebot, I've seen you introduce yourself in a non-generic way once, I would be honoured if you would do it again.*

I came on here because my mom is an ESTJ and I'm having hell trying to cope with our differences. Also, I just generally want to learn how to interact with the non-INFP people I love better (so basically everyone).

(From what I've read about INTJs and INTPs they sound really really hot but I don't want to feel like I"m stereotyping anyone ._.)

Anyway, thanks for your ear. Ew. No. Not literally. You may want to bandage that thing before the stains get on the carpet.

Kaytie/Aetalla/Talla/Atumn.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings anonymouskaytie and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum anonymouskaytie. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## anonymouskaytie (May 6, 2014)

Mr. CafeBot said:


> *You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*


Great, thanks anyway...


----------



## sAPEience (May 6, 2014)

Hey, welcome! 

Its funny you mention not wanting to stereotype when this is a website seemingly dedicated to stereotyping ourselves. That being said, of course we are more than just types, and I guess its important to appreciate that point. 

Now I mustgo wipe the blood from the side of my head...


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

*waves* Hi there.


----------



## anonymouskaytie (May 6, 2014)

sAPEience said:


> Hey, welcome!
> 
> Its funny you mention not wanting to stereotype when this is a website seemingly dedicated to stereotyping ourselves. That being said, of course we are more than just types, and I guess its important to appreciate that point.
> 
> Now I mustgo wipe the blood from the side of my head...


Hahaha, agreed! The way I see it, the MBTI types are just landmarks much in the same way people say colours consist of red, orange, yellow, green, etc. In reality, in between each personality type is a never-ending spectrum of personalities. Even when we take our tests, it tends to say we are for example, 40% Thinking vs. 60% Feeling. Heh.... End rant.


----------



## anonymouskaytie (May 6, 2014)

One of the best movies ever hahaha


----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi and welcome! 

I too love Sherlock. I believe he's an INTP btw  And Benedict Cumberbatch is so handsome!


----------



## SkittlesButterface (Apr 17, 2014)

I definitely dream of cute fluffy rainbows 8D


----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

Btw, seeing as you wanted my ear in your OP... xD


----------



## anonymouskaytie (May 6, 2014)

Belladonne said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> I too love Sherlock. I believe he's an INTP btw  And Benedict Cumberbatch is so handsome!


He totally is, otter-ness and all xD I've heard it argued that BBC Sherlock could be INTP or INTJ. Actually, I've also heard ISTP, but I hope that's not true because it's what I suspect my dad is (he won't take the test seriously... Sigh). Either way, he's a great personality to dig my claws into.


----------



## anonymouskaytie (May 6, 2014)

SkittlesButterface said:


> I definitely dream of cute fluffy rainbows 8D[/QUOTE]
> 
> <3


----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

anonymouskaytie said:


> He totally is, otter-ness and all xD I've heard it argued that BBC Sherlock could be INTP or INTJ. Actually, I've also heard ISTP, but I hope that's not true because it's what I suspect my dad is (he won't take the test seriously... Sigh). Either way, he's a great personality to dig my claws into.


You're right, I think he's definitely an N because he draws connections between things  James Bond/Katniss from the Hunger Games are ISTPs, he's not really like them at all. Yeah, I've asked everyone I know to do the test but most people haven't! I do my best at typing them anyway  I'm an ENTJ btw.

He's one very pretty otter!


----------



## anonymouskaytie (May 6, 2014)

Belladonne said:


> Btw, seeing as you wanted my ear in your OP... xD


I'm starting to regret the ear analogy xD


----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

anonymouskaytie said:


> I'm starting to regret the ear analogy xD


xD


----------



## anonymouskaytie (May 6, 2014)

Belladonne said:


> You're right, I think he's definitely an N because he draws connections between things  James Bond/Katniss from the Hunger Games are ISTPs, he's not really like them at all. Yeah, I've asked everyone I know to do the test but most people haven't! I do my best at typing them anyway  I'm an ENTJ btw.
> 
> He's one very pretty otter!
> 
> ...


----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

anonymouskaytie said:


> Oh cool, you're one away from my mum then ^_^


Yeah. I have unusually strong F for an ENTJ, though, so not sure how ESTJ-ish I am  I do act like a total EXTJ sometimes, though, so if you have any questions fire away and I'll do my best to answer lol ^_^


----------



## anonymouskaytie (May 6, 2014)

Belladonne said:


> Yeah. I have unusually strong F for an ENTJ, though, so not sure how ESTJ-ish I am  I do act like a total EXTJ sometimes, though, so if you have any questions fire away and I'll do my best to answer lol ^_^


 Okay, hmm, um... Of course this may not be due to MBTI, but I have a hard time trying to make my mom understand when she's making me feel bad. It's like... I'll have had a rough day and she'll just start telling me everything I'm doing wrong and when I try to tell her she's treating me harshly she won't acknowledge it, until I dish it back to her, at which point she'll stomp off crying and upset as if I've betrayed her. I just wish she's leave me alone a lot of the time. 

Again, you may not even identify with any of that, but at least if I've mentioned it, maybe someone else that read this will know what I'm talking about and have an answer.


----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

anonymouskaytie said:


> Okay, hmm, um... Of course this may not be due to MBTI, but I have a hard time trying to make my mom understand when she's making me feel bad. It's like... I'll have had a rough day and she'll just start telling me everything I'm doing wrong and when I try to tell her she's treating me harshly she won't acknowledge it, until I dish it back to her, at which point she'll stomp off crying and upset as if I've betrayed her. I just wish she's leave me alone a lot of the time.
> 
> Again, you may not even identify with any of that, but at least if I've mentioned it, maybe someone else that read this will know what I'm talking about and have an answer.


Ah, sorry to hear that :S I can kind of relate and kind of not relate. Myself, I don't really go round trying to make people feel bad (and I'm a long way away from being anyone's mum at 20!) but I have unintentionally hurt a few people in the past (Introverted Feelers in particular). I don't think I'm half as full on as your mum sounds, but sometimes as a Thinker I can't even tell how bad someone is feeling (particularly a Fi dominant like an INFP) till they literally voice it to me, if they don't emote much or noticeably. So it could be the case that she doesn't even "get" how bad you're feeling till you literally dish it back to her as you say and make her feel the same way.

On the other hand, you say you're trying to tell her she treats you harshly and she totally ignores it, which honestly makes me think it may be her fault. Speaking from experience, an emotionally stable parent (T or F, any type really!) does not stomp off crying on a regular basis when treated the same way they treat their kids. If she thought she was in the right she would at least tell you off further for that. Whereas the fact she gets like that when you dish it out back to her makes it sounds like she knows she is being too harsh on you in the first place.

If you don't mind me asking, how does she tell you everything you're doing wrong? Is it like she just comes up and starts yelling at you about how you haven't done the chores or something? *ponders using Te*

Hope this helps!  *bro hug*


----------



## anonymouskaytie (May 6, 2014)

Belladonne said:


> Ah, sorry to hear that :S I can kind of relate and kind of not relate. Myself, I don't really go round trying to make people feel bad (and I'm a long way away from being anyone's mum at 20!) but I have unintentionally hurt a few people in the past (Introverted Feelers in particular). I don't think I'm half as full on as your mum sounds, but sometimes as a Thinker I can't even tell how bad someone is feeling (particularly a Fi dominant like an INFP) till they literally voice it to me, if they don't emote much or noticeably. So it could be the case that she doesn't even "get" how bad you're feeling till you literally dish it back to her as you say and make her feel the same way.
> 
> On the other hand, you say you're trying to tell her she treats you harshly and she totally ignores it, which honestly makes me think it may be her fault. Speaking from experience, an emotionally stable parent (T or F, any type really!) does not stomp off crying on a regular basis when treated the same way they treat their kids. If she thought she was in the right she would at least tell you off further for that. Whereas the fact she gets like that when you dish it out back to her makes it sounds like she knows she is being too harsh on you in the first place.
> 
> ...


Well, let's see...

I'm home alone a lot as I'm unemployed and don't start college until September. My mom and dad both work 9-5. However, I think I may be depressed, as I find it very hard to motivate myself at all, nevermind being home alone so much during the week with no schedule (don't get me wrong, I'm still an INFP, I just don't have very much self control). My mom will come home and see that nothing has been done; or "nothing" in her eyes. She'll start by asking me what I've done that day and then when the inevitable unsatisfying response has been produced, she'll proceed to tell me (it feels like yelling from my N-ness) how bad I'm doing, how lazy I am, how much she loves me but I really need to shape up or I'll never survive on my own, etc. It's really counter productive to helping me do better... Sigh.


----------

